# Out of state **** hunter



## Deadwood Kennels (May 29, 2012)

Guys and Gals 
I live in East Tennessee and im planning on making a trip up to Michigan in the fall to hunt. And I was hoping that some of you local **** hunters might be abel to point me in a good direction were the best **** hunting is in the state. We do not have a lot of ***** were im from so twice a tear I take two young dogs and try to put them in good ***** any info would be graetly appreciated 


Thank
Cody smith


----------



## micooner (Dec 20, 2003)

Cody pm me some info and I will put you into some **** on my private ground in se michigan towards the end of oct or there abouts.


----------



## hartman756 (Nov 21, 2008)

I would not say the best **** hunting in the state is near me as we dont have the farmland around here that is in southern mi. That being said there is miles of land to hunt on and we do get a few ***** every night. Would be no problem having a fellow coonhunter to spend a few night with if you are interested!!

c hartman


----------



## Country8282 (Sep 6, 2011)

What part of Michigan you coming to I hunt Waterloo cold water and Irish hills its a lot of farm land and big Bo ***** 


Hunt with walkers


----------



## misupercooner (Nov 14, 2009)

Private or public?


----------



## Deadwood Kennels (May 29, 2012)

Thanks for all the positive responses 

Country8282
Im not sure what part yet I was trying to find the best place to go

Misupercooner 
That was one of the things i was going to look into is there lots of good public land and is it easy to get premission from land owners.

Hartman756
Thanks for the invite i may have to take you up on that.


----------

